# [MERGED:  Vidanta Update]



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

I was surpised, as certain benefits that most owners get with other timeshare companies are only offered to such owners if they attend the sales presentation - just like non-owner guests, such as myself earlier this week.

1) free breakfast - that was obvious - everyone at a sales presentation (including full extended family in my instance) is taken out to breakfast (but only the husband and wife or spouse and spouse need come to the whole presentation).

2) free taxi ride back to the airport
3) 10% of much of the items on the bill related to one's stay
4) discount when buying tour tickets from the travel agent.


Of note, I learned this from the sales manager, before finalizing the deal with my purchase - so my eyes are wide open on this point!


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

*Vidanta and Vida dollars*

I learned that the usage/maintenance fees can be reimbursed in the form of discounts on certain travel products or non-travel items.

The sales agent mentioned in his own case that for him and his family, he was able to use $3000 Vida dollars  off his $9000 cruise ticket price.

What is your experience with this benefit?


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

*Vidanta and Vida weeks*

One can buy extra weeks (closest analogy to II is getaway weeks); and then deposit them with exchange company (SFX) , to get other weeks in exchange - without using one's own weeks at the resort.

What is your experience with this benefit?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

That sounds about right.  You can only use a portion of the purchase price with Vida cash.  The higher the ticket item the higher the percentage you can use toward it.  So for a $2000 cruise you may only be able to save about $250-$450 Vida cash.


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

*Vidanta and Ambassador program*

I was told that this is a couple of years old.

Basically, each owner gets 10 free (for himself) certificates each year - one can then give them (eg to charity), give or sell them to friends and relatives.That recipient then goes to the resort - the resort gets a certain amount of money back per "new" guest that comes to the resort.

Let me give an example. I give a certificate to charity. The certificate requires the guest to come to the resort for a week for $1300. So the charity auctions that certificate  for $2000. The resort gets the $1300 from the charity, and the charity gets the $700 profit. 


If I give the certificate to the friend or relative, I would tell that person that the only way he can stay at the resort for the week is to pay the resort $1300.

The person then goes to the resort and attends a sales presentation. No obligation to purchase. The owner will get US$300 for this person to attend this sales presentation. So if 10 people each year go, then that is $3000 in income to the owner. Of course, if the person attending the sales presentation buys a week at a Vidanta resort, the original owner is given additional money for the referral!

So the group said some income can be made this way, for the owners.

Any experience with this benefit.

What is not clear to me is whether old owners will have access to this benefit, or only new owners?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225861

I don't know if these are the certificates you get.


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

I was told that on the first Friday of each month, there are specials. One can potentially use all of the Vida dollars towards the purchase price of such an item?


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

this is the same program.

They claim that charities would be able to auction these certificates. Anybody had experience in that regards?


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

*Vidanta and SFX and RCI's Registry Collection*

I have only had experience trading with II.

I have read enough posts about RCI to know something about it.

Prior to my purchase, I had heard about SFX, but had no idea how that exchange company worked - especially for Vidanta owners. Prior to my purchase, I had never heard of RCI's Registry collection.

What is the experience with Vidanta owners with these 2 exchange companies?

In my case, I got free diamond SFX membership for 2 years (is the "basic" or gold membership free to all?0 and I got free Registry membership for 1 year. After that, one can renew these memberships, at one's own personal expense.

I may try these exchange companies for the 2 and 1 year respectively, and if I find that exchanging through at least one of them (SFX seems to the preferred exchange company of Vidanta) is superior than exchanging with II; I may relinquish my personal membership with II (separate from my Marriott and Diamond II memberships) and continue diamond membership with SFX.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I think it is going to be difficult to find a charity that has to sell $1300 in tickets for a week in a Mexican resort (that the winning person would also have to buy plane tickets) just to break even in order for you to get your $300 kick back.  Not really very charitable of you.

If you want to sell weeks to friends for $1300 to get $300 in commission, more power to you.  If they are RCI members or II members, I think they can rent for less and wouldn't be required to attend a sales meeting that will likely run 3-6 hours.  They could probably go on redweek and get the same or better without having to attend the hard sell.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Maybe someone else will chime in but I will say this again.   Happy owners of Luxxe, buy to use it.  The can afford it and love the location and the amenities.  

They aren't trying to work the system to recoup what they paid or what they will pay in MF's.  They aren't trying to exchange elsewhere.  Registry collection works well to exchange into other Mexican luxury properties.  Almost everything else is going to be a very long shot or off season.  There are often other housekeeping charges associated with most exchanges (in the $200-500 range) and the exchange cost is in the $300 range, I believe.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2015)

Seema - I am going to merge your Vidanta updates.  

Instead of starting new threads for each point, please use one thread.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 15, 2015)

All the Vida group resorts are great.  I have a 1 bdrm, at Mayan palace Acapulco.  When I traded it through RCI, it commanded a value of 23.  I thought that was good for a 1 bdrm.  I never used SFX.  I Also bused it as a PIC for Wyndham.  I can see where people buy it to use rather than trade.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## seema (Nov 15, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I think it is going to be difficult to find a charity that has to sell $1300 in tickets for a week in a Mexican resort (that the winning person would also have to buy plane tickets) just to break even in order for you to get your $300 kick back.  Not really very charitable of you.
> 
> If you want to sell weeks to friends for $1300 to get $300 in commission, more power to you.  If they are RCI members or II members, I think they can rent for less and wouldn't be required to attend a sales meeting that will likely run 3-6 hours.  They could probably go on redweek and get the same or better without having to attend the hard sell.



Remember, we are discussing this offer from a non-timeshare point of view. I would agree with the above comments, that this offer is not very useful to timeshare veterans, especially those on TUG - who may get access to such a week for a similar price (or less).


I was told that Vidanta does NOT have a hotel license. So how can individuals who do not own or usually stay at timeshares or who do not know of people who stay at timeshares stay at this location, except through such a mechanism. Is this not similar to any other major timeshare (in my case, I have seen Marriott or Diamond, as I am an owner with both of them) who offer discounted stays that properties, with the caveat that one has to attend a sales presentation?

I believe that Vidanta will help the owner convince the charity that one can stay at this resort at a cost that nobody will find in a true 5 star hotel in Neuvo/Puerto Vallarta. What would be the daily room rate of a hotel with all the amenties and quality that Vidanta Puerto Vallarta offers?


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 15, 2015)

seema said:


> Remember, we are discussing this offer from a non-timeshare point of view. I would agree with the above comments, that this offer is not very useful to timeshare veterans, especially those on TUG - who may get access to such a week for a similar price (or less).
> 
> 
> I was told that Vidanta does NOT have a hotel license. So how can individuals who do not own or usually stay at timeshares or who do not know of people who stay at timeshares stay at this location, except through such a mechanism. Is this not similar to any other major timeshare (in my case, I have seen Marriott or Diamond, as I am an owner with both of them) who offer discounted stays that properties, with the caveat that one has to attend a sales presentation?
> ...


I guess they don't need a hotel licence.  Go to Vida. Com, were you can book your hotel.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Non timeshare owners can rent through redweek, VBRO, homeaway, and other listings.  There are Vida members who rent through funsunmexico.com and grandluxxerental.com.  There are those who rent their own weeks and their certificate weeks through ebay.

While I might refer a friend to a Starwood or Marriott vacation club stay that would require a presentation (if the deal was right), I don't think I would do so to Vida or any other mexican timeshare especially a friend who isn't a timeshare owner and aware of all of the implications.

While you may think Vida will help you convince the charity to do a raffle for a certificate that will cost a minimum of $1300 to redeem, I wouldn't be so sure.  They have a reputation of honoring everything in their contracts and disavowing any oral representation not in the contract.

If you are buying because you think you can make back some of the money you have spent and will be spending or if you think the Vida dollars will make the purchase price worth it then you are wrong and will be disappointed.  They will try to get you to a sales pitch each time, not to talk about how much you love it and let you enjoy a breakfast and other additional perks.  It is to up-sell you to a bigger unit or the newest unit, etc.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 15, 2015)

*To present a balanced view...*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234490

I think a link to the original thread and the advice given for "Grupo Maya" "Vidanta" "Grande Luxxe" Mayan Palace" "Grand Mayan" "Mayan Palace" "Grande Bliss" should be added here. 

DeniseM, if you feel it is not appropriate please delete


----------



## mikenk (Nov 15, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Maybe someone else will chime in but I will say this again.   Happy owners of Luxxe, buy to use it.  The can afford it and love the location and the amenities.
> 
> They aren't trying to work the system to recoup what they paid or what they will pay in MF's.  They aren't trying to exchange elsewhere.  Registry collection works well to exchange into other Mexican luxury properties.  Almost everything else is going to be a very long shot or off season.  There are often other housekeeping charges associated with most exchanges (in the $200-500 range) and the exchange cost is in the $300 range, I believe.



I haven't been on the site for awhile; it is always interesting to catch up on the adventures of TUG vs Vidanta.

tschwa2, your comments are spot on. While we originally bought into the Grand Mayan from an owner on TUG, we have actually upgraded twice through Vidanta to Grand Bliss and then Grand Luxxe. We did it with our eyes open: got free golf, massages, senior discounts, other stuff, and most importantly no MF unless we use.

We don't exchange - no way to get equal value and we love the resorts, we just use - always take family and friends; great for them, rewarding to us.

Let's be honest; timeshares are not good investments - regardless whether you buy from an individual or from high pressure salesmen. It is about the lifestyle you want. The Vidanta resorts provide that for us and have been amazingly flexible in negotiations.

Mike


----------



## seema (Nov 16, 2015)

I had decided to purchase my unit, even on the premise that Vida weeks, Vida dollars, Ambassador program, and attempted exchanges get me nowhere. But at the same time, it would be nice to take advantage of these amenities, if one can - so I am asking others if anyone has been gained satisfaction with any of these amenities?


----------



## seema (Nov 16, 2015)

mikenk said:


> I haven't been on the site for awhile; it is always interesting to catch up on the adventures of TUG vs Vidanta.
> 
> tschwa2, your comments are spot on. While we originally bought into the Grand Mayan from an owner on TUG, we have actually upgraded twice through Vidanta to Grand Bliss and then Grand Luxxe. We did it with our eyes open: got free golf, massages, senior discounts, other stuff, and most importantly no MF unless we use.
> 
> ...



During the 3 hour interview with the sales manager, I did specifically request that about these benefits. 

Vidanta (unless someone tells me that they got these benefits recently) does not offer free golf (but they offer discounted golf); free massages (but they offer 2 for 1 massages). I was offered an original discount on the golf; I was able to negotiate this further. Of note, I was told that the free golf offered to owners in the past led to very crowded and booked tee times, especially in the winter months. I was told that free golf offered in the past is only valid to the Jack Nicklaus golf course; it will not be valid to the Greg Norman golf course.

In terms of the MF - is it semi- use and semi-automatic for me:

for the 10 year loft - I have to pay MF every other year.
For the 100 year loft (x 2)- I have to pay MF every tenth year.

These are automatic charges - whether I use the loft, or not.

For additional weeks, if I do not use, I do not pay, If I do use, I do pay.

Note- I want to see if I can get some of the MF costs through VIda dollars, or not. If not - well, I was not expecting that this program would be useful or helpful. If I do get reimbursement of some of my dollars, then fine.


----------



## huenix (Nov 17, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> That sounds about right.  You can only use a portion of the purchase price with Vida cash.  The higher the ticket item the higher the percentage you can use toward it.  So for a $2000 cruise you may only be able to save about $250-$450 Vida cash.



I will note, im really good at math and the internets and stuff. I saved $1100 off a cruse (2 cabins, 2 per cabin) for myself and $800 (1 x 4 cabin) for a friend off the best price I could find for the class we chose.  You have to know how to game the system and how to comparison shop. The total cash outlay on this was about $6k so I saved over 25%.


----------



## huenix (Nov 17, 2015)

seema said:


> Prior to my purchase, I had heard about SFX, but had no idea how that exchange company worked - especially for Vidanta owners. Prior to my purchase, I had never heard of RCI's Registry collection.
> 
> What is the experience with Vidanta owners with these 2 exchange companies?



SFX is nice, I've rented outright a couple of weeks from them for Disney at a crappy but cheap resort. The price was right and at Disney, if you aren't On-Property, what does it really matter where you are. 

But the thing is.. I get emails from SFX and from VidaVacations within minutes of each other. Its literally the exact same booking engine for hotels, cruises, etc... Some SFX rep called trying to sell me a Diamond Membership and I kinda laughed. Pretty sure its the same company under two names. 

RCI Registry is upscale and from my experience, seems to allow you to trade/rent into very nice resorts. I use them for ski weeks when I can get a great deal. Other than that, if I am not going to my home resort, and not on a boat, I tend to rent direct from an owner via ebay or redweek.


----------



## hurnik (Nov 18, 2015)

huenix said:


> SFX is nice, I've rented outright a couple of weeks from them for Disney at a crappy but cheap resort. The price was right and at Disney, if you aren't On-Property, what does it really matter where you are.
> 
> But the thing is.. I get emails from SFX and from VidaVacations within minutes of each other. Its literally the exact same booking engine for hotels, cruises, etc... Some SFX rep called trying to sell me a Diamond Membership and I kinda laughed. Pretty sure its the same company under two names.
> 
> RCI Registry is upscale and from my experience, seems to allow you to trade/rent into very nice resorts. I use them for ski weeks when I can get a great deal. Other than that, if I am not going to my home resort, and not on a boat, I tend to rent direct from an owner via ebay or redweek.



Just an FYI, but the SFX diamond rewards is really the registry vacations booking engine (for cruises anyway) and is the same as the HGVC Perks program as well.  You can usually tell because it'll say something like:
ovs
in the URL which is:
 Our Vacation Store


----------



## huenix (Nov 18, 2015)

hurnik said:


> Just an FYI, but the SFX diamond rewards is really the registry vacations booking engine (for cruises anyway) and is the same as the HGVC Perks program as well.  You can usually tell because it'll say something like:
> ovs
> in the URL which is:
> Our Vacation Store



Yeah, I noticed that. OVS does a LOT of ts program stuff.


----------



## seema (Nov 22, 2015)

Has anyone through RCI, II, registry, or SFX or through one on one exchanges with other time share owners exchanged their Vidanta week for an equivalent or high value Hawaii week (in Marriott, HGVC, Disney, or equivalent) during the months of July and August?

I got the 2 bedroom week through a friend - I wanted mid-Nov (probably not the most high-demand week of the year); I will be giving her a 2 bedroom week at my Marriott Ko Olina during any of my floating weeks of the year (weeks 1-50; not weeks 51, or 52).


----------



## PClapham (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks all for your comments - we just rescinded!!!!!!


----------

